# KCBS is coming to the Texas Gulf Coast



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

We cooked for a scholarship fundraiser yesterday.  Carolyn Wells, from KCBS, and Brett Hanley, from BBQ Guru, were in attendance.  Long story short, there will be a KCBS sanctioned event, next spring, in Huntsville, Texas.


----------



## oompappy

Well that ought to stir up some lively conversation.... probably not on this sorry excuse for a forum tho. LOL!


----------



## bbquzz

Is that close to "Foat Wuth," maybe we can coax Big Wheel into competing


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

bbquzz said:


> Is that close to "Foat Wuth," maybe we can coax Big Wheel into competing



It's about 3 hours south of y'all on 45.


----------



## bigwheel

Yeppers...some of us have kin which collects letters and guv'ment checks at Huntsville. Be sure and pick up any hitch hikers you might happen to spot down in that area. Thanks.


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

The organizers of the Shotgun Fred BBQ Showdown, a KCBS
sanctioned event, called me tonight and said they are going to GUARANTEE a $10,000 payout at the cook off next March, in Huntsville, Tx.  They will have a breakdown of the payout next week.  Also, the entry fees will be $300, for your four meats, before January first and $350 after the first.  If you haven't already sent me your address or email address you can do so at swampdonkeyzbbq@gmail.com


----------



## bigwheel

How did Hunstville get moved to the Coast? How did them wet lettuce yankmes get infested in God's Country? The whole country has went crazy.


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

Believe it or not we are considered Galveston Houston area according to regional maps.


----------



## bigwheel

Wow..not sure Obie and Eric would approve of that re-redistricting plan. Always thought of Huntsville as East Texas. Dont they have trees and grits etc? Heard some wild rumors of the Church sponsored bbq place. That still around?


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

We've got all the pine trees a man could ever want to stare at and grits too.  The church BBQ is still going.  Not as good as it used to be but still better than most places in town.


----------



## bigwheel

Gotcha. Do the gripey geriatric black lady still tell folks where to sit? She is/was a legend. The rumor was if anybody got creative on the seating arrangement she start dragging out her shooting iron and tell folks to hit the road Jack..lol. We had some Defectives stop and tie on the feed bag there a few times..years back. They say it was pretty good..but not as good as what I fed em..lol.  Cant yall get IBCA or LSBS down there to set up a proper deal? No..pine wood does not make good BBQ..despite what they teach yall in school down there.


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

All the old ladies are still there.  And they will still get on people.  lol.  We have mostly IBCA and TGCBCA here, on a regular basis.  Quite a few no sanctioned cooks too.  Shotgun Fred went to school here, at Sam, and left a large sum of money for the college when he passed on.  He left some seed money for an Industrial Arts scholarship program too and wanted it to continue by having KCBS cook off.  One of my neighbors was friends with him, and when he found out I cook he asked me to help with public awareness and promotion.  That's how I got involved in it.  I am excited to do a different style of cooking though.


----------



## bigwheel

I hear you on that. Glad the Mama figures are still keeping yall straight in the chow line. I guess KCBS is catching on in several places. They are doing the big annual Bedford Blues Fest with attached cookoff this weekend or very close. Po folks can put a pencil to it and say..350 buck entry fee and another 800 for incidentals could tear a thousand dollar bill plumb up. Person best win on that one. Obie apparently stimulated your area harder than he has us. lol. You ever bump into Bob and Jill Blankenship when yall are frockling around in the surf down there?


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

Can't say I know them, but then again, I'm horrible with names.


----------



## bigwheel

Bob and Jill are anchors for IBCA and the Gulf Coast group..or was. Last entry I can see is for 2011. Their team name is Hot Nas Kookers. Hope all is well with them. They are big pals with Gordo..aka Gordon Bevill who inhabits and cooks at events in the same general area around Jouston. All very nice folks. 

Celebrate America BBQ Cook-Off 2011


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

Okay, they've kicked my butt a couple times around here.  Just never had the chance to meet them.  I recognized the team name.


----------



## bigwheel

Now if somebody is Really ready for a coola kicking..get ahold of Gordo sometime. That young man is a cooking machine. First time I ever met either was at Meridian many moons ago  Gordo was cooking on an offset pit made out of fire extingushers..had a nice roof on it etc. Got him penned down for some tips a few years later. He had good tips. Only cost one beer per tip. That boy can swig enough suds to float several battle ships..lol.


----------



## Swamp Donkeyz BBQ

Here's what the payout looks like for the cook off.  If enough teams show up the organizers could bump the payout up.  Also, since this is an inaugural event, as long as we have more than 15 teams the GC will get an invitation to the Royal.
GC $1000.00 and a BBQ Guru Onyx Oven
RGC $600.00 
1st $550
2nd &450
3rd $350
4th $250
5th $125
6- 10th $75 each


----------



## Candace

sanctioned event, called me tonight and said they are going to GUARANTEE a $10,000 payout at the cook off next March, in Huntsville, Tx. They will have a breakdown of the payout next week. Also, the entry fees will be $300, for your four meats, before January first and $350 after the first.


----------

